# Need to travel and BRP hasn't arrived



## SkinnyMan (Mar 29, 2014)

First, I apologise for asking a topic that has been addressed before - it just strikes me as the kind of thing where the rules may change over time, so want to make sure I have the latest view.

My wife, a US citizen, applied for ILR through the Premium Service at Croydon in early March. Her application was approved that day. However, the BRP hasn't arrived, and we are due to travel to France on a family holiday next weekend. We can't get any refund on the holiday, and are worried about whether my wife will (a) either not be able to come, or (b) if there will be problems for her coming back into the country. I have emailed the UKBA email address for failed BRP delivery, but all I have is the standard message saying they will respond in 5 working days - too late!

Her decision letter makes clear (in bold) that she should not travel before receiving the BRP. Have other forum members been in this situation?

- Should my wife just come with us, on the basis that somehow she will be able to get back in to the UK ok? We would bring the approval letter, perhaps other helpful docs etc. Presumably her details must be in the "system" that can be checked at the Gatwick border?

- Or is it just too high a risk she gets refused and then we have a real problem on our hands? I spoke to an immigration lawyer yesterday, and her advice was that we shouldn't travel - but maybe that's just too conservative.

Would really appreciate your advice on past experiences. It's quite stressful dealing with the faceless bureaucracy, and yet there being - theoretically at least - very bad consequences for our family if we screw things up.

Thanks all!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There used to be Border Force Operational Manual available online but has been taken off for some time now. The manual stated the procedure to follow when a passenger arrives without BRP. First they will be given a form informing them some checks will be made for which there may be a delay. Secondly fingerprints are taken and compared with database. Then search will be made if BRP has been issued and if yes, after further ID checks, they should be admitted with an open date stamp and details of action taken written on the back of landing card. I don't know if the instruction and procedure have since changed. He still carries some risks travelling without BRP, though denied entry and being put on next flight back seems very unlikely.


----------



## cheezenyc212 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi Skinny Man,

I am just curious what happened with you as I am in a similar situation. Was everything OK when you returned from your holiday?

D


----------

